# Best Glycolic peel?



## SkepticalAngel (Sep 24, 2007)

I have horrid skin its ashy, uneven and full of spots scars. I need the best glycolic mask (not too expensive lol) that i can buy in the shops or online. Could you guys suggest some for me?

thanks


----------



## Kathy (Sep 25, 2007)

MD Forte makes good products that come in different strengths depending on what you're looking for. If I were you I'd try a vitamin C serum also. One with at least a 10% concentration.


----------



## SkepticalAngel (Sep 27, 2007)

thank you


----------



## Kathy (Sep 27, 2007)

No problem.

Here's a link if you want to check it out. It IS a little pricey, but it's good stuff and you might find it cheaper if you search around on the internet. Although SkinStore is usually pretty good with their prices in my experience. Sign up with them and they'll send you discount offers, etc. That's assuming they ship to the UK?! (I'm not sure)

Express Shopper for SkinStore.com


----------



## patsluv (Oct 5, 2007)

I buy my 40% glycolic peels from Makeup, Anti Aging Skin Care, Glycolic Home Peels, Mineral Makeup, Corrective Makeup, Professional Makeup Brushes from Makeup Artist's Choice and like it very much. I also use the Epidermx II microdermabrasion cream from Silkia Camellia Oil, Epidermx II, AlphaDerma CE, L-Ascorbic Vitamin C, Relax-A-Line, Vialox which is fab. It's been making my skin tone very even looking and glowy. Acne spots, scars and lines are diminishing.


----------



## Kristines (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info


----------



## imnewbie (Oct 8, 2007)

no idea


----------

